

Think preventive medicine will save money? Think again - tshtf
http://news.yahoo.com/insight-think-preventive-medicine-save-money-think-again-051222908.html

======
mdpye
Reading the title, I equated preventative medicine with public health work,
but reading the article it seems that this isn't what they meant.

I'm not particularly surprised that the kind of treatments and screenings that
they're talking about here are not cost-effective, they mostly seem to
describe giving extra drugs to healthy middle class people for no particular
reason.

------
eyejay
The article says that it won't save billions, but will only save 0.2%... but
0.2% of the 2.7 trillion they mention is still almost 5 billion. Obviously a
biased article.

------
pekk
In addition to what has been pointed out about money -

Shooting poor people like horses and dumping their bodies in ditches when they
get sick would save a great deal of money (ammunition costs pennies), but it
doesn't mean it's the right way.

